# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  نمونه برنامه برای تشخیص الگو  به وسیله شبکه عصبی و متلب

## asefy2008

دوستان اگه نمونه برنامه ای رای تشخیص الگو  به وسیله شبکه عصبی و نوشته شده با متلب دارید لطفا قرار بدید اینجا.
اگر هم یک مقاله ای هم دارید که یاد میده چطور ابن کار رو انجام بدم، این بیشتر مفید خواهد بود.

البته مقالاتی که قبلا بود رو دیدم ولی به نتیجه خاصی نرسیدم.


در هر صورت دوستان کمک کنن ممنون میشم.

----------


## mortezamsp

1 - مثال کد شبکه عصبی متلب
2 - _آموزش neural networ

----------


## hamid-nic

این فایل که ضمیمه کردید قابل دانلود نیست .
لطفا اصلاح کنید .

----------


## soroushp

من engine_dataset رو می خوام با nntool تخمین تابع بزنم برای اینکار از پرسپترون استفاده کردم اما با epochs 1 ؛ تو پیوست فایل رو گذاشتم می خوام بدونم مشکل چیه و راهنمایی کنید .
engine.rar

----------


## soroushp

تو matlab یک engine_dataset داریم - می خوام این engine_dataset رو با پرسپترون تخمین بزنم -همان طور که می دونید برای اینکار از nntool استفاده می کنند - من اینکار رو کردم اما نمی دونم آیا درست اینکار رو کردم یا خیر ؟

----------

